
O'Reilly Graph Algorithms Book Available Now - pradpk
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/new-oreilly-graph-algorithms-book-now-available-300837224.html
======
touristtam
link to the ebook: [https://neo4j.com/graph-algorithms-
book/?utm_source=twitter&...](https://neo4j.com/graph-algorithms-
book/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Paid+Social&utm_campaign=NA+-+Postlaunch+-+Algo+-+Book)

~~~
iamcreasy
Which is free for a limited period of time.

------
lichtenberger
Thanks, welcome addition to my bookshelf, I guess :)

